# Mariano Diaz



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2018)

Attaccante spagnolo di origini Dominicana dell'Olympique Lione, è passato ai francesi in estate dal Real Madrid per 8 milioni di euro e sta segnando con ottima continuità, classe 93 ha forza, tiro, velocità, il classico attaccante moderno.
In passato ha fatto la trafila delle squadre C e B del Real con ottimi risultati sui tabellini, poi l'anno scorso Zidane l'ha aggregato facendolo esordire in Liga (8 presenze 1 gol).
Si inizia a parlare di interessanti di grandi squadre, su tutte l'Atletico di Madrid .


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Attaccante spagnolo di origini Dominicana dell'Olympique Lione, è passato ai francesi in estate dal Real Madrid per 8 milioni di euro e sta segnando con ottima continuità, classe 93 ha forza, tiro, velocità, il classico attaccante moderno.
> In passato ha fatto la trafila delle squadre C e B del Real con ottimi risultati sui tabellini, poi l'anno scorso Zidane l'ha aggregato facendolo esordire in Liga (8 presenze 1 gol).
> Si inizia a parlare di interessanti di grandi squadre, su tutte l'Atletico di Madrid .



Forte. Nelle giovanili del Real segnava a raffica, di fatto l'hanno venduto si per "soli" 8 milioni, ma riservandosi il 35% della futura rivendita.

Inutile dire che anche in Francia sta facendo molto bene. Ecco, in questo senso inizierei a guardare un po' più spesso ai canterani delle big che, sapendo di avere poche probabilità di trovare spazio, sono ben disposti a un trasferimento. In Italia la Lazio (con Keita), la Samp (con Icardi) o la Juve (con Pogba) sono ottimi esempi di questo tipo di scouting.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Forte. Nelle giovanili del Real segnava a raffica, di fatto l'hanno venduto si per "soli" 8 milioni, ma riservandosi il 35% della futura rivendita.
> 
> Inutile dire che anche in Francia sta facendo molto bene. Ecco, in questo senso inizierei a guardare un po' più spesso ai canterani delle big che, sapendo di avere poche probabilità di trovare spazio, sono ben disposti a un trasferimento. In Italia la Lazio (con Keita), la Samp (con Icardi) o la Juve (con Pogba) sono ottimi esempi di questo tipo di scouting.



Eh qua ci siamo eh, siamo proprio sicuri che vadano a vedere Depay?


----------



## alcyppa (16 Marzo 2018)

Non lo conosco.

Che tipo di giocatore è?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco.
> 
> Che tipo di giocatore è?


----------



## DrHouse (17 Marzo 2018)

Se il Real prenderebbe il 35% della cessione, non credo costerà poco... e il Lione è già caro di suo...

Il ragazzo non è male, ma preferisco far crescere Silva, se l’alternativa è lui...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (17 Marzo 2018)

Come caratteristiche è potenzialmente unico...
Ha la velocità di un ala col fisico di Drogba. 
Me gusta mucho... un animale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Come caratteristiche è potenzialmente unico...
> Ha la velocità di un ala col fisico di Drogba.
> Me gusta mucho... un animale.



Mi ricorda Marcio Amoroso


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (17 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda Marcio Amoroso



A me ricorda un po Adriano dell'inter... per movenze e forza. 
Chissà.... Comunque sembra molto forte.

Amoroso non me lo ricordo sono sincero


----------

